# Running with bottles



## Larryh86GT (Aug 17, 2010)

On my run this morning I started looking at peoples recycling baskets that are out at the curb and I spotted a nice Carlo Rossi 4 liter bottle in a basket. I grabbed it by its handle and ran the remaining 1 1/2 miles home with it. Washed it and removed the label. It will make a nice little secondary for me. I gotta keep an eye on the recycling baskets in the neighborhood now.

Larry


----------



## countrygirl (Aug 17, 2010)

good find larry...winemakers are good recyclers


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 17, 2010)

Around here they would write you a ticket for that. If someone throws it out it's up for grabs in my book. Thing is now the city is making money on the recycling.


----------



## Tom (Aug 17, 2010)

Yea be careful.
Best to put the word out to all you know to save bottles for you.


----------



## NSwiner (Aug 18, 2010)

lol people were probably thinking he's running pretty straight for having drank the whole bottle . Now around here we pay a deposit when we buy any type of drink except milk , so to get your money back you have to return them . So yuo don't see peoples bottles just sitting on the side of the street . But you can go to the recycle place and buy them from them .


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 18, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Around here they would write you a ticket for that. If someone throws it out it's up for grabs in my book. Thing is now the city is making money on the recycling.



Political corruption, rampant crime, illegal guns, gang wars, murders, etc and the police are staking out our recycling bins. Well, I guess we have to have priorities, eh?


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 18, 2010)

Tom said:


> Yea be careful.
> Best to put the word out to all you know to save bottles for you.



I'm thinking of finding the house that tossed out the jug and ask them to save em for me. It's a nice bottle.


----------



## non-grapenut (Aug 18, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> I'm thinking of finding the house that tossed out the jug and ask them to save em for me. It's a nice bottle.



just keep noting the houses that have the loot and drive by later in your car...how clandestine! ::


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 18, 2010)

Drive up in the dark of night with the headlights off. Pop the trunk open, run around, grab the bin, dump it in the trunk and jump back in the car and speed off with the recycling booty.


----------



## non-grapenut (Aug 18, 2010)

They would just call the nuthouse on you, Larry. Maybe just stick to jogging with an open container. Now, there's a sign of a serious wine-o.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 18, 2010)

So let me try and make sense of this whole thing. 

It sounds to me like you're collecting *jugs*.
*Jug* - noun 1. a large container usually made of earthenware, metal, or glass, commonly having a handle, a narrow neck, and sometimes a cap or cork. 

It also sounds like you are navigating your way through the neighborhood. This would qualify you for the combining form title of *-naut*
*-naut* - combining form 1. indicating a person engaged in navigation, esp one used for scientific investigation or exploration: astronaut, aquanaut

Therefore.... I conclude... if anyone asks you what you're doing going through their recycling... just yell, "Please step back! I'm a *Juggernaut* on a mission."


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 18, 2010)

good one lon!


----------



## JohnT (Aug 19, 2010)

Larryh86GT said:


> Drive up in the dark of night with the headlights off. Pop the trunk open, run around, grab the bin, dump it in the trunk and jump back in the car and speed off with the recycling booty.



You also need to make sure that the mission impossible theme song is on your IPOD.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 19, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> So let me try and make sense of this whole thing.
> 
> It sounds to me like you're collecting *jugs*.
> *Jug* - noun 1. a large container usually made of earthenware, metal, or glass, commonly having a handle, a narrow neck, and sometimes a cap or cork.
> ...




Lon, you need serious help! *Can I help!*


----------



## Larryh86GT (Aug 19, 2010)

Lon - that's close but it's probably more like this:


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Aug 21, 2010)

Finding those size jugs are special! I have an older guy I do drawings for who saves one or two for me now that then. They are more like (3) 750's.
You know a money making deal,,, quarts are now gone to the smaller size and so are gallons.
I can only imagine what shot glasses will hold in the near future.


----------



## Mud (Aug 21, 2010)

I bet the local bike shop owner would jog with a bottle of wine. He smokes while riding. 

At least one of the bars around here goes through a lot of Carlo Rossi and...the other brand name escapes me...But the bins at the recycling center usually has 3-4 gallon jugs on Friday afternoons. It's pretty handy.


----------

